# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  what do u think?

## South East Asia

ok so here is my itienery so far...

i would love to hear suggestions from u guys and also some positive feedback from solo travellers...i am a bit nervous about travelling solo for the first time but i wont let it stop me!

fly to phnom penh/cambodia- 14 days intrepid tour

bus to HCMC/vietnam-4 days

overnight train to hoi an- 5 days

hue- 2 days

overnight train to hanoi- 

2 day ninh binh tour

2 day halong bay tour

7 day sapa tour

3 days hanoi

fly to bangkok (possibly meet sister)

overnight train to laos

vientiane- 2 days

vang vieng-  3 days


luang prabang- 3 days

huay xai- 4 nights...gibbons expereince

(plus 4 days in total on a bus/boat in laos to get to each place)

chiang rai-  5 days

chiang mai- 3 days

bangkok- 5 days if i meet back up with my sister otherwise 1 day


so this is what i want to do but obviosuly things might change as i go! well except the first 2 weeks. 

also let me know if u r travelling this time!!

thanks for reading !!

----------

